# Tomb raider FANS thread :)



## GSquadron (Dec 8, 2009)

Finally i thought it would be better to add a thread all about tomb raider. Any suggestions of the new tomb raider? Why is this game so underestimated because of the "heroine"? What happened to Kurtis in all series after angel of darkness? I was watching a video in you tube about Kurtis that he is alive, but they had modified the words and it was really fun 
I am putting here only the first part of it, but u can watch all the movies in you tube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BF4YXBhAGE&feature=related


----------

